# Need help pulling back 50lbs



## PSE Bruin (Feb 23, 2005)

I am a 15 year old kid who can't pull back 50lbs on a bow (Don't laugh). I am wanting to know what kind of excersises i can do to build up my strength.

:sniper:

Thanks[/b]


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Lay down on a bench tall enough to where your pulling arm can be extended fully without touching the ground. Grab a weight with your pulling arm and lift it as far up as you can. Then let it back down and repeat. You could also hold the weight up in the air to simulate holding the bow at full draw for a period of time. That exercise will mostly work your back. Remember that it takes more than your back to pull a 50 lbs bow.

One incorrect way of pulling a bow that is set to heavy is to raise the bow at something like a 45 degree angle with your arm fully extended. Then pull back on the bow while lowering the bow to your normal level.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

forget holding a weight up in the air that won't help and you might hurt one of your Deltoids (shoulders). If you have access to a barbell do bent over rows and bench presses, get a book on the subject for correct form of each exercise or ask the coach at your school. If you don't have access to this build a chin up bar and do chin ups and push ups. Do sets of as many reps as you can each set. Then rest 5 full minutes between sets. Do five sets total each workout.
Rest 2 days between work outs. The rest period is critical if you work out every day you won't get stronger. Mondays and thursdays is a good schedule. 
Same goes for shooting the bow, once you can, shoot it then rest a day and shoot it again shoot until you begin to tire, then quit for the day so you don't develop bad habits and screw up your shooting form. If you do the chin ups and push ups twice a week you will be much stronger in 5-6weeks then start playing with the bow again, until then you would be better off to leave it alone.
When you do chin ups just go as high as you can flexing your back muscles don't bend your elbows this will allow you to do many more reps and strenghten your lats. In a chin up once your elbows bend the effort is transfered to your biceps which are a much smaller muscle and you will tire before you do enough repetitions to strenghten your upper back.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

crank your bow down to 40 or get one thats 40 and start shooting it. that will build your musles as you increase your shootin skill.

mark


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Push-Ups  
They worked for me.


----------



## PSE Bruin (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks guys for all your help. I'm really starting to feel the burn in my muscles. Those chin ups really do work well.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

You don't need to rest 2 days between workouts, its proven that if you only work one body part a day that you can workout everyday then repeat. If you have access to a gym do some seated rows, and pulldowns.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Rest two days and you will progress faster, you cannot work a different body part everyday and continue to progress. At a body weight of 255lbs. I maintained a 500lb bench press and 950lb plus dead lift for the last thirty years and I know what I'm talking about. 
In fact when you get to the point that the number of pushups you can do the first set levels off, you should start resting four days between workouts you will then begin to progress again. Each time you hit a strength plateau add days of rest between workouts and you will begin to progress again. This is especially effective if you are a weight trainer.
The reasons this is so follow
1) as you gain strength each workout becomes more intense and taxes the bodies reserves to a greater extent and thus the longer recovery period that is necessary. 
2)The fallacy of the split bodypart routines is that they don't take into consideration that intense exercise doesn't just tax a target muscle group it taxes all your organs and nervous system. The only people that can use this type of routine for any period at all are using steroids to chemically enhance their ability to recover.
3) My maintenance program consisted of a workout out every 10 days and and I only do 5 of 10 basic exercises every other workout, in other words for example I would do bench presses only once every 20 days.
4) without total recovery you cannot progress further without chemical assistance ( steroids) which have side affects that do not justify their use for the non-pro athlete. Total recovery takes longer and longer as you gain strength, almost all published workouts you see do not take the need to increase rest periods into account, which is why if you spend much time in gyms you will see a lot of guys that train hard but see no progress in strength or body size. They are overtraining and not allowing their body to fully recover and strengthen between workouts. With strength training less is more. Good luck.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I think the best way to build up your pulling strength just shoot your bow alot, it helps you build up the muscles and you will become a better shot at the same time.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

That will work once he has the strength to shoot it in good form. When you tire to the point that your form get bad your better of to call it a day and rest your muscles so they have a chance to recover and strengthen so you can so a little more next time.

I love shooting my bow I wish my body could do it as long as my brain sometimes wants to :lol: :lol:


----------

